# [SOLVED] HDMI Ports on HDTV Not Working Properly



## jtstinson (Nov 28, 2011)

TV Type Hannspree ST42DMSB*

*This TV has 4 HMDI Ports on it and the problem I'm having with them is that they are not receiving Signals from certain HDMI Cables. I have a Computer plugged in through a DVI to HDMI Cable and the TV Receives the signal just fine on all four HDMI ports. All other devices using the HDMI to HDMI cables only will only work on HDMI 1 port.

At first I thought the problem may have been the HDMI ports until I discovered the computer still worked on all ports. After that I thought maybe it was just the cables connected to the other devices, but then they all still worked on the first hdmi port. This told me that the ports as well as the cables all still worked, but for some reason the TV refuses to find the signal for HDMI ports 2 though 4 unless it's connected through the DVI to HDMI Cable from my computer.

All the devices that were being operated on it is as follows
X-Box 360
Dish Network Satellite HD
Magnavox Blu-Ray Player
and my Desktop Computer running Windows XP.

I'm going to contact the Warranty Repair with the claims on it eventually, but I was wanting to check in with other people to see if they've ever encountered this kind of problem before. If anyone has and found a way to work around the problem then I'd be extremely grateful for any solutions to the problem if it'll keep me from having to ship the TV off for repair.
*
*


----------



## jtstinson (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: HDMI Ports on HDTV Not Working Properly*

I have been researching the cable my computer uses and it seems that it is gold plated. Could that possibly have something to do with why it still works on all the ports instead of just one like the others?


----------



## jtstinson (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: HDMI Ports on HDTV Not Working Properly*

Seems that I fixed it by completely unplugging the entire unit for 10 minutes, then unplugged all hdmi cables and after 10 minutes plugged everything back in and powered the tv on and it worked.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HDMI Ports on HDTV Not Working Properly*

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## NRG1006 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: HDMI Ports on HDTV Not Working Properly*



jtstinson said:


> Seems that I fixed it by completely unplugging the entire unit for 10 minutes, then unplugged all hdmi cables and after 10 minutes plugged everything back in and powered the tv on and it worked.


Having the same issue with all the HDMI ports (3) on my Panasonic TH-42P80U. I disconnected everything, and started over. The Comcast DVR (RNG200N) does not recognize any Port. Reboots are not helpful either.

Any suggestions, please?


----------

